# Apache unter Suse 8.2



## Schuetze (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo, kann jemand einem Newbie erklären was er fasch macht?
Ich habe Suse 8.2 Installiert und eingerichtet ( Samba usw.), wenn ich jetzt an  einem andren Rechner die IP Adresse eingebe bekomme ich die  Demo/ Infoseite angezeigt. Soweit sogut, wenn ich jetzt die index.htm  in dem Verzeichniss /srv/www/htdocs lösche und durch eine selbst erstellte index.htm ersetze bekomme ich Forbidden You don`t have permission to access /index.htm on this Server.
Was mache ich falsch ( Bitte nicht schlagen, bin neu )
Danke


----------



## hulmel (6. Februar 2004)

> You don`t have permission to access /index.htm


sagt eigentlich alles. Darf jeder die Datei lesen?


----------



## Schuetze (7. Februar 2004)

*Datei Freigabe*

Hallo, muß ich die Datei noch extra Freigeben ( Leserechte ) wenn ich sie in den Ordner /srv/www/htdocs stelle in dem vorher die andere index.htm auch war? Wenn ja, dann wie


----------



## hulmel (7. Februar 2004)

> Hallo, muß ich die Datei noch extra Freigeben ( Leserechte )


Das hängt mit dem Sicherheitskonzept von Unix/Linux zusammen. Wenn die Datei ein anderer Benutzer
lesen soll, müssen dafür die entsprechenden Rechte gestzt werden. In diesem Fall sollte ein "chmod go+r Datei" reichen.


----------



## Schuetze (8. Februar 2004)

*Es geht nicht*

Danke für den Tipp, aber es klappt immer noch nicht. Ich habe doch nur die vorhandene Apache Testseite ( index.htm.de) durch meine eigene Seite ersetzt.
An den Leserechten des Verzeichnisses ist nichts passiert. Wenn ich in der httpd.conf einen anderen Directory  Pfad setze denn passiert genau das gleiche.
Bei einer neu Installation ist aber alles in Ordnung solange die Testseite vorhanden ist.
Bitte Helft mir..


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (8. Februar 2004)

Ich weiss nicht ob du ihn oder ich dich falsch verstanden habe. Du sollst nicht die Rechte des Verzeichnisses sondern der Datei ändern.


----------



## Schuetze (9. Februar 2004)

*?*

Muß ich jede Datei die ich ins Internet stellen will einzelnd Freigeben 
( Leserechte) ?
Funktioniert das nicht wenn ich das Verzeichnis in dem die Dateien liegen Leserechte gebe, bzw. das Verzeichnis hat ja schon Leserechte.
Vielleicht bin ich ja nur zu Blöd dazu


----------



## Schuetze (9. Februar 2004)

*Datei Freigabe*

Um die index.html frei zu geben :
chmod go+r /srv/www/htdocs/index.html 
oder wie jetzt?


----------



## hulmel (9. Februar 2004)

*Re: Datei Freigabe*



> _Original geschrieben von Schuetze _
> *Um die index.html frei zu geben :
> chmod go+r /srv/www/htdocs/index.html
> oder wie jetzt? *


Ja.


----------

